# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Tirage au sort de nombres dans une liste

## patdu26

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Tirage au sort de nombres dans une liste

Cette interface permet de dfinir une liste de nombre de 1  n1 (n1

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Roland Chastain

Bonjour ! Merci pour cette contribution. Utilisant habituellement Linux, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'essayer le programme.

La description est un peu nigmatique. Vous avez toujours la possibilit d'diter la page de tlchargement.  :;):

----------


## patdu26

bonjour et merci pour la remarque.

Le contenu du texte a t tronqu et je ne pensais pas qu'on pouvais y revenir.
C'est mieux  prsent, mme si cela reste sans prtention.
Bonne journe!

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour,

Ct interface, j'avoue tre un peu dstabilis par le fait de devoir absolument appuyer sur la touche "Entre" pour valider les deux nombres. P.S. Note le "Entre" et non "ENTRER" comme indiqu dans le mmo d'explication qui n'est pas en lecture seule.  l're de la souris c'est un peu dommage, suggestion utiliser l'vnement OnExit, le onKeypress ne servant qu' sortir de la zone 


```

```

Bonus le mme code sert pour les deux TEdit

En second, l'utilisation d'un TMemo pour les rsultats, l cela me gne normment. Trop compliqu, pourquoi ne pas explorer l'utilisation d'un TListBox avec des colonnes  la place ?

[Edit] Enfin en y pensant un peu plus, les StringLists pourraient peut-tre tre remplace par des piles (System.generics.collections), ce serait une piste intressante et "moderne" sur laquelle je n'ai pas le temps de me pencher

----------


## patdu26

Bien vu SergioMaster!

J'tais moi_mme peu  l'aise,  devoir valider chaque fois avec "Entre" pour "checker" les infos entrantes, mais je n'ai pas eu l'ide, qui  prsent me semble une vidence, d'employer les fonctions de la souris qui sont tellement pratiques! Dsol, j'tais trop dans ma routine  faire tourner pour y penser. La diffrence est grande entre amateur et pro.....

Le coup du TMEmo est en effet  supprimer galement je pense.

Cette routine vise plutt  tre incluse dans un programme plus complet, prsente ici en une (pseudo?? ::calim2:: ) application lmentaire, si elle peut tre utilise, voire amliore par d'autres.

Merci pour les remarques!

Au plaisir.







m

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour,

Ce matin, je me suis pris au jeu voulant voir ce que pouvait donner un TListBox et si une pile pouvait faire l'affaire.
Pour la pile, j'ai encore un doute donc je suis rest sur un TList<Integer> 

Aprs quelques petits arrangements (taille de la liste, nombre de colonnes, etc.) voil ma proposition en PJ.

En faire un Loto, en modifiant quelques lignes est largement envisageable, une petite version FMX me tente ...

----------


## SergioMaster

> En faire un Loto, en modifiant quelques lignes est largement envisageable, une petite version FMX me tente ...


Du Loto c'est pass au Bingo mais c'est du pareil au mme ou presque je ne suis pas un joueur de Loto il m'tait plus facile de me pencher sur le Bingo.
J'utilise les mmes principes que dj dbattu.

Voil quelques images 

et je ne suis pas peu fier de vous montrer le mme programme sous Linux, un Linux sous Windows (WSL) sans machine virtuelle SVP 


En PJ, le source. 

 amliorer : la prsentation (je n'aime pas trop le bouton [Boule]),  l'ajout d'un style (facile), le tri dans l'affichage des rsultats (vraiment facultatif) , l'annonce des boules via haut-parleurs (a, a me tente) et,  :;):  @gbebgreg, la mme version mais 3D

----------


## patdu26

Bonjour, le code est mieux pens le rsultat est efficace. Il est important d'avoir du recul sur tous les objets disponibles pour choisir les plus appropris, (TMemo, TList, TSpinEdit, TListBox) c'est l aussi que la diffrence se fait entre les novices et les pros... 
Je n'ai pas abord encore le fmx mais cela se fera surement quand je me dpatouillerai mieux dj en vcl.
Merci pour le boulot et les ides!

----------

